# The mod with artistic skilz



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2009)

Seriously if you aren't watching her now you are braindead and you like to have sex with your neighbors dog :V

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2878773

I know most of you here knows how epic Ratte is but there are a few that might not know so I'm just putting this here :3

Also she is da best mod here so shut the fuck up faggots or she'll rape you with a ruler :I


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2009)

Her art is epic.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 5, 2009)

Rattes awesome in every sense of the word.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 5, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! You made that, Ratte!?

Please tell me you take alternative forms of payment to PayPal... ;_;


----------



## Aurali (Oct 5, 2009)

Jesus christ people. didn't you know that crap already? She's my favorite artist >.>

Adelio: Her parent's won't let her take commissions.
(still trying to convince her that 20 dollars is too low >.>)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

That's weird, I thought she was already on my watch list... I could have sworn she was one of the first people I watched, too.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> Adelio: Her parent's won't let her take commissions.



Um... No, didn't know. 

And damn. >=|
That really is a shame.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, uh, hi.

But yeah, that's mine.

Yay, emo weeaboo faggot name, etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh hey.  Yeah, she's all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 5, 2009)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 5, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What is this I don't even



Its a rave!

And if you keep drawing, you better get used to them.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate threads like this. :\


----------



## Aurali (Oct 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I hate threads like this. :\



You know, you don't have to post :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 5, 2009)

I was just posting it cause there are some that didn't know she drew insanly awesome stuff x3

Yea I should of put this in the rave section XD


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2009)

Grim draws a pretty sick Easy Mac porno.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Grim draws a pretty sick Easy Mac porno.


wat


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> wat


 I'm with you, takumi has lost me >.<


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You know, you don't have to post :/



I posted my opinion about these threads. I didn't say I didn't want to respond to it.
I know you're just FIGHT FOR MY FRIENDS and everything, and that's fine, whatever, but to clarify: these kinds of threads show up every once in a while, and while this one is all well and fine (because its Ratte who everyone on the forums seems to have some kind of crazy blitzkrieg fetish for) its usually kind of distressing to artists to find some kind of boasting about them and see responses that aren't nearly as nice.

So, I'm just saying about dese threads I do not like them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 6, 2009)

hulk holegan lol




fart


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hulk holegan lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*AWESOME!!!*_


----------



## Arc (Oct 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Grim draws a pretty sick Easy Mac porno.



THIS NEVER HAPPENED.


...okay, it did and I have it saved, but I won't share this with anyone.
He would do things to me if I did.

(...on second thoughts...)


----------



## Aurali (Oct 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> (because its Ratte who everyone on the forums seems to have some kind of crazy blitzkrieg fetish for).


Meh, it's the female in power thing.. I get it on the chat and I Nylak got it to when she was a mod.


Jealous?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is awesome oO


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 6, 2009)

What about me and Arshes? D:


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 6, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> What about me and Arshes? D:


Your bird skull art is perhaps one of my favorite things so yeah


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> What about me and Arshes? D:


 who?


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been meaning to do more bird skulls :E



south syde fox said:


> who?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=213


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> I've been meaning to do more bird skulls :E


 
I just went to your page and you got some kick ass art too, keep it up dude, I'll be watchin' ya on there


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> What about me and Arshes? D:



Huh, why was I mentioned? 

...gotta love the ability to talk on a closed thread...


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

IT'S NOT NICE TO ABUSE YOUR STAFFPENIS

wait, what am I saying?


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 6, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Huh, why was I mentioned?
> 
> ...gotta love the ability to talk on a closed thread...



well, we both have artistic skills too, and we weren't mentioned, so I mentioned us 8D

This is a nice abiility :E


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> well, we both have artistic skills too, and we weren't mentioned, so I mentioned us 8D
> 
> This is a nice abiility :E



LOL well you mean besides making furry art? Yeah. But most people (here) don't care...it's just ass kissing and hoping someone will  make them gift art if do so  That and most don't care about foundations and all that other hard art stuff ...


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 7, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> LOL well you mean besides making furry art? Yeah. But most people (here) don't care...it's just ass kissing and hoping someone will  make them gift art if do so  That and most don't care about foundations and all that other hard art stuff ...




I hear yah, I've been trying to get people to practice more though :E


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> I hear yah, I've been trying to get people to practice more though :E



Agreed. I used to run a doodle blog (and a few other people were doing the same) on the forums. We'd just do daily sketches and post them to our own threads.


----------

